# Question for steelheaders



## EMI 01 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all. I am new to steelhead fishing. I have fished with spawn a few times with no luck. I have a couple of basic questions. Are plugs hot n tots rapalas or something similar? Do you troll them or drift them in the current? Any basic help with this set up would be appreciated. Thanks rich


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll give this a shot at answering. Rapala's and Hot N' Tots are both classified as "plugs" when talking about Steelheading. You can cast them, troll them, flat-line them, there is really a lot of ways to fish them. I fish a lot of rapalas for trout, what I do is find a hole, and cast so the rap swings into the hole on the retrieve. I've found it very effective but it can take some practice to be able to do it time and time again. Good luck -Bryon


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I fish spinners for steelhead almost exclusively. Think about this for a moment: the authorities on the subject of steelhead, when describing the fish during the spring spawning run, will, for the most part, tell you that these fish feed very seldom while in the stream. This topic has been debated for a long time. Now, think about the fish trying to defend its territory. It sees a flashy lure approaching. Its only defense mechanism is its mouth. It will do one of two things. It will spook and retreat to cover, or it will strike fiercely to defend itself. Now ask yourself: would you rather try to force feed these fish, or present something that triggers a savage strike reaction? Try spinners in size 3 or 4, in a silver-plated blade with bright flourescent tape on the BACKSIDE of the blade. Use a 7 ft. light-action spinning rod with 10 or 12 lb. Maxima. Fish the spinner upstream close to cover. Hang on!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> I fish spinners for steelhead almost exclusively. Think about this for a moment: the authorities on the subject of steelhead, when describing the fish during the spring spawning run, will, for the most part, tell you that these fish feed very seldom while in the stream. This topic has been debated for a long time. Now, think about the fish trying to defend its territory. It sees a flashy lure approaching. Its only defense mechanism is its mouth. It will do one of two things. It will spook and retreat to cover, or it will strike fiercely to defend itself. Now ask yourself: would you rather try to force feed these fish, or present something that triggers a savage strike reaction? Try spinners in size 3 or 4, in a silver-plated blade with bright flourescent tape on the BACKSIDE of the blade. Use a 7 ft. light-action spinning rod with 10 or 12 lb. Maxima. Fish the spinner upstream close to cover. Hang on!


Spinners are a great steelie lure too. I like Silver/Orange Silver/Chart. combos the best..Firetiger can be great too.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

(tell you that these fish feed very seldom while in the stream)

I would have to disagree with this. I have been nailin steel for many years. Ive came to learn that the fish burn tons of energy while swimming aginst the current, which means they need to feed to keep their energy levels up. Whenever I keep a steelhead I always check the contents in its stomach. I am yet to cut one open and see an empty belly. It has everything from shad, bluegills, crayfish and I have caught them packed to the rim with thousands of stone flies. So I would have to say they feed regularly while running the river.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

skipper34

I will agree with you and disagree with you on this one. Or should I say the authorities. I will agee with you on the part of the steelie defending it territory when its on the the beds. It will lash out at a spinner, spoons, cranks, flies and even bait with a vengance, as a defence mechanism to protect thier beds.

The part I disagree with is to say they don't feed when they enter a river system. I believe that as thier moving up the river they will take food. Theres been many times when I've caught them 300 yards to 3 miles from the river mouth and they have taken a tear drop with a wax worm,( not a big threat ). Also knowing that the gravel runs that they spawn in is still 4 to 6 miles up the river, if not more.

Another thing to look at is the fish that enter the river in the fall early winter (November / December) The authorites are saying that the steelhead in the river very seldom eat for 4 mounths before they spawn, I don't think so. You need food to substain life. Its not like a Bear that hibernates, sleeps all winter. They don't waste energy. Fish in rivers are constantly moving wasting energy fighting the current. Food is needed to live and spawn.

I could keep going but I'm done, I need a BEER!!!!!


----------



## EMI 01 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks guys for sharing and answering my questions. any thoughts on how this warmer rain water will effect the fish? what about water clarity?


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

The clarity will be going down due to run off. As the weather warms and the river temp rises,its going to trigger multiple species to start runnin. I would say within the next month we should have the walleyes, suckers, carp, and steelies packed in the river which will make for some very fun days. If the spring is anything like the fall, we should see good numbers of steelhead in the river.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I agree that they do indeed feed while in the river. I only quoted the authorities to get my point across about using a flashy lure. I too have caught countless steel with flies which resemble food items. Such as stoneflies and eggs. My preference is to fish hardware such as french spinners because I like the strike when they decide to hit one. There are countless ways to catch these fish, spinners are only one of many. I hope the original poster has luck in whatever he or she chooses to catch these fish.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

skipper34
Were good  I've been on a rampage the last 2 day, I dont know why? (Lost my job on Monday after 5 years :rant I think I just need to go fishing!!!


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

RippinLipp said:


> skipper34
> 
> I will agree with you and disagree with you on this one. Or should I say the authorities. I will agee with you on the part of the steelie defending it territory when its on the the beds. It will lash out at a spinner, spoons, cranks, flies and even bait with a vengance, as a defence mechanism to protect thier beds.
> 
> ...


The truth is, fish do not need food to live, only to grow. A case in point is the lake with stunted bluegills. They will live for many years without anything in the lake to feed on. But they will retain their current size, with the vast majority of them the same size and usually quite small.


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

Spawn under a bobber. They DO eat it. No if ands or butts about it. Once you get the hang of it, you will out fish other using different methods.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

I have found 2 different kinds of fish in the river. Theres one kind of fish that is still working its way up river or holding and not ready to spawn. These fish are still feeding and will "eat" a bait. Be it spawn ,plug,spinner, waxie, etc..
The second type of fish is ready to spawn or spawning. These fish will no longer have any desire to "eat" to feed. They will strike in a defensive manner from pure instinct. Once they get to a certain point they just simply move out of the way or just let it hit em.


----------



## snowchief (Feb 23, 2009)

EMI 01 said:


> Do you troll them or drift them in the current?


If you think there are fish downstream, you can just put on a hot'n'tot or diver rapala or whatever and gradually pay out line, too. Sometimes that works and it's good to do when you need a break to daydream. Just go slow and let the lure work, you should feel it wobbling and diving in the current all the way. Let it sit and work every couple of feet, there might be a fish there watching it for quite a while before it gets fed up and strikes. You won't have to wonder if it strikes, they hit those things hard once they commit.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> The truth is, fish do not need food to live, only to grow. A case in point is the lake with stunted bluegills. They will live for many years without anything in the lake to feed on. But they will retain their current size, with the vast majority of them the same size and usually quite small.


 
What??? theres no insects, larvae, etc...? Fish do need to eat to live! But they can survive a while without eating. But not years!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> The truth is, fish do not need food to live, only to grow. A case in point is the lake with stunted bluegills. They will live for many years without anything in the lake to feed on. But they will retain their current size, with the vast majority of them the same size and usually quite small.


No fish can not live much less thrive for years without food. I don't know where you read that study but it's full of it and any simple biology should tell you that.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

DE82 said:


> No fish can not live much less thrive for years without food. I don't know where you read that study but it's full of it and any simple biology should tell you that.


One thing is certain, you people are awful quick to jump someone's bones. I read that somewhere a long time ago. Apparently the information was wrong. Now, everyone happy?


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that the fish will feed while moving up river, but they don't hang around and feed, like in fall. they are under a biological imperative to complete their spawn. They keep moving upstream, but will grab a snack on the way. However, I believe they stop feeding when they are on the beds. At that time they will either pick up and remove anything that drifts into their bed or try to kill it. I always use Hot'nTots in these condtions, because Hot'n'Tots bump and disturb the bottom. When one of these swings into the bed and starts mucking it up, the fish will kill it and the strike is easy to detect. I'm sure other bottom bumping plugs work as well. Spinners and spoons work well too, but I really believe bottom bumpers pose more of a threat to the bed. Cast it at a 45 degree angle to the bed and let it swing into the bed or pay out line back to the bed from upstream. In my opinion they only hit a fly or spawm that comes into the bed to get it out of the bed and it usually takes a few presentations before they get tired of it. This can happen with a Hot'nTot, but usually, they will kill it a lot faster [IMO]. I once threw a Hot'n'Tot in front of a big hen about 8 times before she grabbed it though. It can take a lot longer than that. The males will hit it faster. This is only my opinion, of course, and is based on what I've read, seen, and experienced.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

EMI,
I found this site recently and it answered a lot of my questions.

www.steelheadingschool.com

Good luck


----------



## EMI 01 (Feb 26, 2008)

Due51 said:


> EMI,
> I found this site recently and it answered a lot of my questions
> 
> Good luck


DUE51 THANK YOU FOR THE LINK. AS FOR THE LUCK IT WAS NOT ON OUR SIDE TODAY. A FREIND AND I WENT OUT TODAY FROM 2PM TILL 5:30PM.WE LAUNCHED EAST OF TELEGRAPH,THE WATER WAS HIGH AND DIRTY WITH A WATER TEMPURATURE OF 33 DEGREES.WE USED HOT N TOTS AND JIGS WITH WAXIES AND SPAWN. I DONT KNOW IF IT WAS THE FISH OR THE FISHERMAN BUT I AM LEANING TOWARDS US.:16suspect


----------

